# My new acquisition



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 6, 2008)

Much to my wife's chagrin I have once again exercised my second amendment rights and purchased an M4. It is made by Sabre Defence Industries. I love this rifle. It is the tightest AR  I have ever held in my hands. The A3 upper and lower are milled out of solid vanadium.  It has M4 Oval Handguards, A2 Grip, a single stage trigger,  and a 6 position collapsible stock. The sights leave something to be desired, but I've already ordered an aimpoint system to replace them anyway. The great thing is that every one of my spare AR mags has fed correctly. Not always the case with some manufacturers. I own a Bushmaster that is very particular about the mags it likes. If anybody is interested, here is the company's website:

Sabre Defence :: Firearms :: XR15 Rifles, .50 cal barrels, AR15 upper and lower receivers


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 6, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Much to my wife's chagrin I have once again exercised my second amendment rights and purchased an M4. It is made by Sabre Defence Industries. I love this rifle. It is the tightest AR  I have ever held in my hands. The upper and lower are milled out of solid vanadium. The great thing is that every one of my spare AR mags has fed correctly. Not always the case with some manufacturers. I own a Bushmaster that is very particular about the mags it likes. If anybody is interested, here is the company's website:
> 
> Sabre Defence :: Firearms :: XR15 Rifles, .50 cal barrels, AR15 upper and lower receivers



Nice----show her a bunch of mean weaponry that you decided NOT to buy. Worth a shot.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 6, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Nice----show her a bunch of mean weaponry that you decided NOT to buy. Worth a shot.



Since graduating from law school, ,I have been averaging about 2 weapons per month. Its nice to have money for once. Her liberal ass thinks I'm building and arsenal to invade something.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 6, 2008)

The accesories I ordered tonight. 

Aimpoint sight system:





Tactical forearm:





Since I don't like forward tac grips, Sabre is sending me a bunch of these for free. 





And a surefire scout light:









This weapon is going to be awesome.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 7, 2008)

damn
they'll be coming after you soon
LOL


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 7, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> damn
> they'll be coming after you soon
> LOL



Then let them come.


----------



## editec (Dec 7, 2008)

How many weapons do you suppose I could have purchased for the roughly $50,000 I invested in that online library I'm involved with?

When the invading hordes of vandals come though my door, I suppose I'll have to throw illustrated  books at them.

Some of them _are_ rather heavy caliber literature.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 7, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Much to my wife's chagrin I have once again exercised my second amendment rights and purchased an M4. It is made by Sabre Defence Industries. I love this rifle. It is the tightest AR  I have ever held in my hands. The A3 upper and lower are milled out of solid vanadium.  It has M4 Oval Handguards, A2 Grip, a single stage trigger,  and a 6 position collapsible stock. The sights leave something to be desired, but I've already ordered an aimpoint system to replace them anyway. The great thing is that every one of my spare AR mags has fed correctly. Not always the case with some manufacturers. I own a Bushmaster that is very particular about the mags it likes. If anybody is interested, here is the company's website:
> 
> Sabre Defence :: Firearms :: XR15 Rifles, .50 cal barrels, AR15 upper and lower receivers



Very nice.  Wish I could have one.  Not allowed in my nanny state.


----------



## DavidS (Dec 7, 2008)

And what exactly do you need this assault rifle for again?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 7, 2008)

DavidS said:


> And what exactly do you need this assault rifle for again?



It's not like I need a hundred pairs of shoes either.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 7, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> It's not like I need a hundred pairs of shoes either.


um, do you actually HAVE that many?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 7, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> um, do you actually HAVE that many?



If I haven't reached it, it's getting very close.  In the winters I fall in love with high-heeled boots.  )

Ladies, one of the best things you can do for your bodies is to wear high-heeled shoes.  There's nothing sexier than women's legs in heels.


----------



## Lycurgus (Dec 7, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Much to my wife's chagrin I have once again exercised my second amendment rights and purchased an M4. It is made by Sabre Defence Industries. I love this rifle. It is the tightest AR  I have ever held in my hands. The A3 upper and lower are milled out of solid vanadium.  It has M4 Oval Handguards, A2 Grip, a single stage trigger,  and a 6 position collapsible stock. The sights leave something to be desired, but I've already ordered an aimpoint system to replace them anyway. The great thing is that every one of my spare AR mags has fed correctly. Not always the case with some manufacturers. I own a Bushmaster that is very particular about the mags it likes. If anybody is interested, here is the company's website:
> 
> Sabre Defence :: Firearms :: XR15 Rifles, .50 cal barrels, AR15 upper and lower receivers




Congratulations and thanks for the review. A new one is on my list as well and I will give this make and model a serious look.


----------



## Lycurgus (Dec 7, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Since graduating from law school, ,I have been averaging about 2 weapons per month. Its nice to have money for once. Her liberal ass thinks I'm building and arsenal to invade something.





hahaha ............ have you started construction on the reinforced bunker under your basement yet?

If not, tell her she has no reason for concern ............. yet!


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 7, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> If I haven't reached it, it's getting very close.  In the winters I fall in love with high-heeled boots.  )
> 
> Ladies, one of the best things you can do for your bodies is to wear high-heeled shoes.  There's nothing sexier than women's legs in heels.


until your calf muscles atrophy


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 7, 2008)

Lycurgus said:


> hahaha ............ have you started construction on the reinforced bunker under your basement yet?
> 
> If not, tell her she has no reason for concern ............. yet!





I'm more of a collector, than an militia of one.


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 7, 2008)

So when will Obama and his team of Marxists confiscate your weapons?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 7, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> So when will Obama and his team of Marxists confiscate your weapons?



The day after I run out of ammo.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 7, 2008)

Changed my mind. Ordered this sight instead.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 7, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Changed my mind. Ordered this sight instead.


DAMN
what is that?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 7, 2008)

Is it true what they say about packing a cold hard pistol?


----------



## Otter_Creek (Dec 7, 2008)

Sweet! Maybe someday I'll win the lottery.
Until then, I'll be getting bloody fingers digging the clips out of my SKS.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 7, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> DAMN
> what is that?



It is a red dot reflex sight. It is 3.5 MOA. The thing that turned me on is the coating that DOCTOR uses. It does away with all glare. Forward glare and over the shoulder. Anybody that has used one of these in the sandbox can tell you that over the should glare is a bitch. Also in this sight, the dot automaticaly adjusts to whatever light condition you are in. It can also withstand 500 g's of recoil. It is much lighter than the sight I originally picked out. I think that I will like it better.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 7, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> It is a red dot reflex sight. It is 3.5 MOA. The thing that turned me on is the coating that DOCTOR uses. It does away with all glare. Forward glare and over the shoulder. Anybody that has used one of these in the sandbox can tell you that over the should glare is a bitch. Also in this sight, the dot automaticaly adjusts to whatever light condition you are in. It can also withstand 500 g's of recoil. It is much lighter than the sight I originally picked out. I think that I will like it better.


for hunting? or target practice?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 7, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> for hunting? or target practice?



Tactical. This rifle was something I simply wanted to put together for fun. It has no purpose but to give me amusement and of course to expend many thousands of rounds of 5.56 NATO through paper.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 7, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Tactical. This rifle was something I simply wanted to put together for fun. It has no purpose but to give me amusement and of course to expend many thousands of rounds of 5.56 NATO through paper.


you mean "toy"
LOL


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> This weapon is going to be awesome.



What will you do with it?  

That's an honest question by the way.  I'm not trying to set you up.


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 7, 2008)

S'OK.  You already answered.  (#25)


----------



## DavidS (Dec 7, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> If I haven't reached it, it's getting very close.  In the winters I fall in love with high-heeled boots.  )
> 
> Ladies, one of the best things you can do for your bodies is to wear high-heeled shoes.  There's nothing sexier than women's legs in heels.



Can we see a picture of you in high heeled boots?


----------



## Lycurgus (Dec 8, 2008)

Just some comments in general.

First, a lovely lady in high heels packing the right firearm is about as good as it gets!

As for why to own such a weapon, exactly, for the enjoyment of shooting. You can enjoy it on a straight range or in a action assault style range.

We own a fairly wide assortment of guns as well. Some just to have for collection and the joy of shooting purposes and other geared more for personal protection, then of course our hunting guns. 

Our son who is 11 years old is also a avid shooter, as my wife and I are. It's good clean, safe fun we do as a family or just the boy and I. My wife mostly shoots with her hand guns just to stay fresh. Once in a great while she will grab one of the long guns and let it rip just for fun. Normally though she is pretty serious about staying sharp with the weapons she may carry daily. 

A new Cowboy shooting club just opened up a nice outdoor range and competition area near us, so I think that will the next venture for my son and I. He already has a Henry Lever .22 so all he needs is the six shooter. My Henry Lever is a Big Boy, so I will have to buy one in a different caliber for Cowboy Shooting. This Cowboy shooting deal is a lot of fun, it is family sport and anyone can get out and learn it.  It sure beats going bowling! LOL

Crimson, once you get that new rifle all together and get out on the range, let me know your thoughts.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 8, 2008)

Lycurgus said:


> Just some comments in general.
> 
> First, a lovely lady in high heels packing the right firearm is about as good as it gets!
> 
> ...



Will do.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 8, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Can we see a picture of you in high heeled boots?



How can I refuse such a request.  But being that I don't have any photos handy, I thought this one can fill in for me!  I'll  have to ask one of my buddies to take some leg shots when I'm at the firing range.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 8, 2008)

Lycurgus said:


> Just some comments in general.
> 
> First, a lovely lady in high heels packing the right firearm is about as good as it gets!
> 
> ...




Guns and Porn -- unbeatable combination.  Any takers for this new magazine?  Scantily-clad girls in high heels toting the hottest new firearms.


----------



## Lycurgus (Dec 9, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Guns and Porn -- unbeatable combination.  Any takers for this new magazine?  Scantily-clad girls in high heels toting the hottest new firearms.




It would sell.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 11, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Ladies, one of the best things you can do for your bodies is to wear high-heeled shoes.  There's nothing sexier than women's legs in heels.



Can you come over and have a conversation with my girlfriend, please?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 11, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Can you come over and have a conversation with my girlfriend, please?



Absolutely!

It's a misconception that just because a shoe has a heel on it that it will be uncomfortable.

I'm wearing tan Cole Haan boots that come just below the knee and it has 2 3/4 inch heels and I could wear these boots all day.

May I suggest something?  Go to a  reputable shoe store and check out the boots that they have.  See if there are some nice ones.  I wouldn't suggest stilletos because they're hard to wear the whole day.  Write down the names and check out the reviews to see if they are comfortable because even some brand names are notoriously uncomfortably.  Stay away from Steve Madden; most of the ones I have of his are pretty, but uncomfortable. 

Buy your girlfriend a pair for Christmas.  Once she sees how beautiful and comfortable they are, she won't mind wearing them.

Shoes - Macy's

These are a nice pair.

Good luck to you!


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 11, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> It's a misconception that just because a shoe has a heel on it that it will be uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


now how is anyone gonna see your calf in boots like that


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 11, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Since graduating from law school, ,I have been averaging about 2 weapons per month. Its nice to have money for once. Her liberal ass thinks I'm building and arsenal to invade something.



You better hope Hillary doesn't get wind of it. She'll have the ATF on your ass so fast you won't know what happened.

Tell your wife to start wearing a helmet and bullet proof nighties, just in case.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> now how is anyone gonna see your calf in boots like that



Those are fuck-me boots.  You'll see the calves when you have the good fortune of getting those boots off in private somewhere


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 11, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Those are fuck-me boots.  You'll see the calves when you have the good fortune of getting those boots off in private somewhere



You've got the right idea.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 11, 2008)

PoliticalChic said:


> You've got the right idea.


hmmm, i thought you were MARRIED

btw, havent seen you at the tank recently


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 11, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> hmmm, i thought you were MARRIED
> 
> btw, havent seen you at the tank recently



LOL!  I am married -- going on 16 years -- just passing on some advice!

Sorry I haven't checked in.  I will be there shortly...Did you miss me?


----------



## Missourian (Dec 21, 2008)

Well?

It's been almost two weeks. How's your sweet new artillery piece?

I also want to know how you liked that DOCTOR. 

Better stock up on your .223,  Cabelas has a thousand rounds for $370 with two free dry boxes...ya ain't gonna do much better'n that.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 22, 2008)

You guys wanted a review. Here it is. This is the greatest fucking rifle that I have ever fired.

Here one of the targets that I was using to zero the sight. Notice how the pill just walks across the paper. With the exception of the flyer that went low, they were consistently in the the same place. As for the flyer, I over compensated for a a touchy trigger. It was my fault not the weapon. This weapon is true as the next targets will show.





This target was off of a bench at 200 yds.





This one was me running from 100 yds to about 50 yds while shooting.





Bottom line is that I love this rifle.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 22, 2008)

dang, nice grouping


----------



## tigerbob (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, that's annoyingly much better than I've ever shot.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 22, 2008)

tigerbob said:


> Yeah, that's annoyingly much better than I've ever shot.



The Marines aren't the only ones that know how to shoot.


----------



## Lycurgus (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice!

As my time draws closer, sometime in the spring, I'm going to send you a PM to get a little more detail on the rifle. Being a person who has had the opportunity to handle a variety of guns, your comments are selling me on it.

I had hoped to make the purchase here in the next month or so, but, to get what I want and the accessories, I'm better off to wait.

Glad to hear it turned out to be the gun you were expecting it to be!


----------



## OohRah Mama (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, she's a beaut all right. Sure wish I had one. I can't seem to convince my hubby that owning/firing/enjoying rifles and handguns is normal for libs, too. Silly man.

Yeah, some nice grouping there. From how many yards are you most accurate with her?


----------



## Missourian (Jan 3, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> You guys wanted a review. Here it is. This is the greatest freaking rifle that I have ever fired.
> 
> Here one of the targets that I was using to zero the sight. Notice how the pill just walks across the paper. With the exception of the flyer that went low, they were consistently in the the same place. As for the flyer, I over compensated for a a touchy trigger. It was my fault not the weapon. This weapon is true as the next targets will show.
> 
> ...







Well I didn't shoot as well as you did, and I was much, much closer but it was 74 degrees today and I had a chance to get out to the range.



This is five shots per target, standing at 40 feet with my Star Arms BKM 9mm.

And (of course) this is my best shooting for the day, and you can see a couple still got away at left center, but we had a great time.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 11, 2009)

Missourian said:


> Well I didn't shoot as well as you did, and I was much, much closer but it was 74 degrees today and I had a chance to get out to the range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


,


----------



## Shooter1/1 (Jan 16, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> You guys wanted a review. Here it is. This is the greatest fucking rifle that I have ever fired.
> 
> Here one of the targets that I was using to zero the sight. Notice how the pill just walks across the paper. With the exception of the flyer that went low, they were consistently in the the same place. As for the flyer, I over compensated for a a touchy trigger. It was my fault not the weapon. This weapon is true as the next targets will show.
> 
> ...



those are some sick groups! keep up the good work, looks to be Sub-MOA out to 200. if you are getting that out of a stock (or at least semi-stock) AR that is def the stick to buy. I just bought a Rockriver tac entry. I will say it is not quite the tack driver that your boomstick seems to be but I will post groups next range.

also wondering if anyone has played with the AR57 uppers yet? thinking of adding one to my collection. for the uneducated it is a AR style upper fitted to the P90 style mag and shoots the 5.7 round. seems to be a sort of best of both world stick.
AR-57 Upper For AR15 Rifles


----------



## Skeptik (Jan 16, 2009)

Can any of your new toys do [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsZoHfDwe3U"]this?[/ame]


----------



## 007 (Jan 16, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Guns and Porn -- unbeatable combination.  Any takers for this new magazine?  Scantily-clad girls in high heels toting the hottest new firearms.


Girls With Guns






My latest acquisition was just last Wednesday. I work part time with a good friend of mine that owns an electrical business as an electrician. We're in the process of rewiring an older home, and up in the attic we noticed two gun cases. So naturally, both of us being the gun lovers we are we had to look. One was a Winchester, Model 94 lever action, Golden Spike Commemorative Edition, and the other was a Remington, Model 870 pump, 20 gauge shot gun in perfect shape. Looked new. So we asked the home owner about them and he'd forgotten they were even up there. They had belonged to his wife's father who had passed on some years ago. So I asked if he'd care to sell them and he said sure. I bought the shot gun for $150, (I know, sick deal, but the guy is loaded and couldn't care less about guns), and we're still checking on what the Winchester is worth. I don't think I care to own a commemorative rifle without the box. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 16, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Guns and Porn -- unbeatable combination.  Any takers for this new magazine?  Scantily-clad girls in high heels toting the hottest new firearms.



Alex's Girls With Guns

Amber is nice


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 16, 2009)

Alex's Girls With Guns


damn--how did I miss these !


----------



## 007 (Jan 18, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Alex's Girls With Guns
> 
> 
> damn--how did I miss these !



It isn't porn, but it's still good...


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Jan 19, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Girls With Guns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buy the Winchester. Thanks to Browning, the model 94 is no longer in production. Whether you have the box or not won't matter, it is still a good buy for anything under 5 bills.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 19, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> It isn't porn, but it's still good...



My how these married women love to bait us, huh ?


----------



## necritan (Mar 2, 2009)

Lets see an updated pic of the rifle with  new optic and the railed fore-end...


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 2, 2009)

necritan said:


> Lets see an updated pic of the rifle with  new optic and the railed fore-end...


yeah, gotta wonder if it would look scary enough to make chris shit his pants
LOL


----------



## necritan (Mar 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> necritan said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see an updated pic of the rifle with  new optic and the railed fore-end...
> ...



Chris would shit his pants to an Airsoft toy......


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 2, 2009)

necritan said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > necritan said:
> ...


true


----------



## necritan (Mar 2, 2009)

Heres one of my rifles.....its in post #40 of this thread:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/70620-what-are-you-going-to-do-3.html


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 2, 2009)

necritan said:


> Heres one of my rifles.....its in post #40 of this thread:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/70620-what-are-you-going-to-do-3.html


nice rifle
that should at least make chris piss his panties
lol


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Mar 2, 2009)

Updated photo. I broke the buttstock in the first week that I had it, so I replaced it. The new grip is a Ergo. I love this rifle.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 2, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Updated photo. I broke the buttstock in the first week that I had it, so I replaced it. The new grip is a Ergo. I love this rifle.


whats that stuff in front of the magazine?


btw, that should make chris shit his panties


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Mar 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Updated photo. I broke the buttstock in the first week that I had it, so I replaced it. The new grip is a Ergo. I love this rifle.
> ...



The thing closest is simply a forward control handle. The item in front of that is a tactical light.  

Chris doesn't have to worry unless he comes to take it away.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 2, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CrimsonWhite said:
> ...


well, it has all that EVIL "looking" PLASTIC on it ya know
so its a bad weapon that you shouldn't be having


----------



## necritan (Mar 2, 2009)

I see you are using those new Magpul Pmags.....they are pretty good huh??


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Mar 2, 2009)

necritan said:


> I see you are using those new Magpul Pmags.....they are pretty good huh??



They are okay. I bought two to check them out. They don't drop as fast as I would like, but they look friggin awesome.


----------



## necritan (Mar 2, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> They are okay. I bought two to check them out. They don't drop as fast as I would like, but they look friggin awesome.



I've heard they have a certain "Wear in period"....IOW...you need to shove it in and outta there like a billion times....then it'll all be good....Kinda like crazy gun sex.


----------



## necritan (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought you got the Doctor......that sure looks like an Eotech on that badboy...


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Mar 2, 2009)

necritan said:


> I thought you got the Doctor......that sure looks like an Eotech on that badboy...



It is an EOTech. The Doctor showed up broken, so I sent it back and ordered the EOTech. I shot someelses DPMS with the same Doctor that I ordered and decided I hated it. I had an EOTech on my last sandy vacation, so I stuck with what I liked.


----------



## Burp (Mar 2, 2009)

Sweet.  Just sweet. 

Good thing you bought it now. 

I have a wigger down the street looking for an AK for me.


----------



## necritan (Mar 2, 2009)

Burp said:


> Sweet.  Just sweet.
> 
> Good thing you bought it now.
> 
> I have a wigger down the street looking for an AK for me.



Easy as hell to get cheap......

They arent too accurate though.....thats not what they were designed for.


----------



## Burp (Mar 2, 2009)

necritan said:


> Burp said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet.  Just sweet.
> ...



Oh I know.  No desire to get an AK or a Tech as far as that goes. 

I like my handguns.

(Besides, I just posted that for a certain person)


----------



## necritan (Mar 2, 2009)

Burp said:


> necritan said:
> 
> 
> > Burp said:
> ...



Still though.....having one of the most reliable rifle's ever created (AK)...isnt a bad idea either.


----------

